# Brag!



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats! Great job, have you got any piccies? Makes me miss pony club so much, Jamboree was the best comp of the year!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I don't think there was an 'official' photographer - And I forgot the memory card in my camera! So i'm not sure if there will be any pics. If I fnd some i'll post them!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats 
I don't think we have a jamboree like that in QLD. If we do, I've never heard of it. It sounds heaps fun!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT JOB  sounds like a really fun day! I wish more shows around here had Bareback Eq classes! I know of two circuts around here that have a bareback eq class but it doesn't count for a series high point which is kind of sucky BUT still very cool!! I can't wait!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

argh!!!!!! so horrible i had to miss it!!!! i think that was the w/e before campdrafting i dunno what i had on then...... 

congrats anyway!!

but watch ur back at bredbo coz i'll be kicking ur butt!  jks


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol you will! I might be on my new breaker, if she's going well by then!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

congrats!! sounds like an awsome weekend.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Man, I wish we had something like that here! Congrats!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't done Jamboree in 2 years. I miss it. What zone are you in? I'm in zone 9.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm in Zone 16. Where is zone 9?


----------

